# Poor Que 2013 June 8th



## imjesse1 (Jun 9, 2013)

My first comp, hear are some pictures
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






[/IMG]


----------



## imjesse1 (Jun 9, 2013)

image.jpg



__ imjesse1
__ Jun 9, 2013


----------



## imjesse1 (Jun 9, 2013)

image.jpg



__ imjesse1
__ Jun 9, 2013


----------



## imjesse1 (Jun 9, 2013)

image.jpg



__ imjesse1
__ Jun 9, 2013


----------



## kathrynn (Jun 9, 2013)

Congrats!!!!!  Hope you had fun!

Kat


----------

